
APIs Allow Us To Do Data Without the Database - citygrid
http://www.citygridmedia.com/developer/blog/apis-allow-us-to-do-data-without-the-database/
======
IanMechura
Can you build a business on data that you do not own or have control over?
What is your plan if the usage rules change, you get request limited or your
dependency disappears altogether?

